# what universities does everyone go to?



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm going to be a freshmen, and after just finding out about my IBS, I looked on facebook to find a group at my school for IBS. They have one, but it's five guys, and i don't really feel comfortable putting that group on my list for all to see. Just wanted to know where some of the other college kids go, I'm going to the College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, VA. If anyone else is going there definitely holler back lol.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I go to a small school in NJ, it's called Felician College. I went to a bigger school William Paterson University I hated it, I love my school and the size makes me feel more comfortable. I graduated in May 2005 with a BA in psychology and now I'm back there again to get my teaching certificate.Felician College


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Penn State here. At a satellite campus close to home for now until I declare a major etc. Ill be a sophomore in the fall so maybe next year head to main. Not really sure what im gonna do with my life yet though.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Robert Morris University, how fun.dc2002, I see you're from Pittsburgh haha.


----------

